

Ask HN: What is wrong with our startup? - jparicka

Seriously, what do you see that is wrong with our startup company?<p>The address is http://www.beepl.com<p>I highly appreciate any feedback I can get.<p>Thank you in advance,<p>Jan Paricka 
beepl founder
======
aeden
If I log in with Twitter then I give you access to post on my behalf. It's not
clear to me why you need this and many people will not give access to their
Twitter account without a very valid reason.

Second, when I declined to connect via twitter I ended up at an error page
"Something wrong! Tokens do not match..."

The "About" link doesn't do anything.

When I go to a question then the footer at the bottom makes me think I'm
logged in (given there is a log out link).

Bottom line: good idea but you should clean up some of the bugs.

------
pkamb
Because "it's another fucking twitter site" and it's incomprehensible what you
guys actually DO from the home page.

I suppose _"Beepl is a Question and Answer platform powered by the social
Web."_ is what you want/need to tell me, but that paragraph is REALLY hard to
find on the page. Make it the attention grabber. And rewrite it to tell me how
you're different from the 30 other "twitter Q/A" sites on the web. A quick
illustrated 3-step guide to how a user interacts on this site would be good
too.

------
rfugger
There's no interesting content. If I were you, I would do a closed beta for a
while, with some incentives for the chosen users to populate the site with
interesting content, as well as getting lots of feedback and adjusting your
site's design and functionality. Then, once you have lots of content, and lots
of people beating down the door to participate in the beta, open it up.

~~~
notahacker
Whilst you're at it: consider removing all the "test" posts. If you want to
post test questions in a public environment, post actual questions, even if
you're not at all interested in the answers.

------
tst_
* You can write short introduction how it works: Can I post directly from twitter? How can I answer? etc.

* On this Q&A sites: Directly after the question box there should be the answer boxes.

* All links should work (about, press, search(!))

------
RoyceFullerton
I didn't have time to check out much of the actual functionality of the site,
but here is some initial feedback:

\- Your website template should be completed correctly. Fix up the information
in the footer, i.e. © Copyright 2010 CompanyName

\- On the front page, it looks like the most recent activity is 2 weeks ago,
this turns me off right away, consider faking it until you make it.

\- What does the "What's Hot?" link do? It is just a page of random images.

------
kongqiu
I entered a term in the search bar, hit enter, and got an error message...

------
antonioe
I am not sure what the site is about. Do a quick video explaining the concept
of the site. Also make the homepage a landing page that educates me, gives me
a preview, but enticed me to join.

------
jparicka
Thank you, folks! Superb feedback!

------
iworkforthem
clickable: <http://www.beepl.com>

